# الحاجة الى بحث عن صناعة الصابون



## رائد رافت (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اني المهندس رائد واحتاج الى بعض البحوث عن صناعة الصابون وذلك لأكمال دراساتي في هذا المجال متمنين منكم المساعدة المطلوبة رجاءا 

م.م.رائد رافت 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حمدي يونس (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حدد يا اخي مادا تريد؟


----------



## محمد العدوى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ حمدى انا كلمنى عنك الاخ ممدوح الجيار وانك من الفيوم وعندك مصنع صابون ممكن تليفونك انا 0101680762


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على الاخ العزيز*

ممكن تحدد الموضوع حتى نتمكن من المساعدة


----------



## محمد نصار (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*يوجد عدة موضوعات جيدة عن هذا المجال فى المنتدى*


----------



## شريف بحر (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

حدد الموضوع عشان نقدر نفيدك


----------

